# To Upgrade or Not...Nikon D7000 to D7100



## Skelrad (Feb 11, 2014)

With my dad moving to a mirrorless camera (70 years old and doesn't want to lug around a DSLR anymore), I finally ditched my old film equipment and bought his D7000 from him.  I bought the body, lenses, flash, filters, etc, essentially getting $2k+ in equipment for $1k.  The learning curve on the Nikon hasn't been too bad, although I'm still stumbling around with it a bit.  The one thing I've been a little disappointed in is the autofocus tracking of the camera.  I've had a real tough time getting in focus shots even in high contrast scenarios, like a dark colored dog running through snow (I tried multiple AF types, but even the 3D couldn't really nail it).  I'm not sure if it's just a matter of learning how to use the camera better, or if the AF of the D7000 just isn't up to the standard I expected.

So the thing I'm mulling over is whether or not I should just sell the 7000 body and replace it with a 7100, since it sounds like the AF on that model is better.  I'm not sure how much I could actually get for the 7000 - maybe $500?  It's seen very very little use.  With what I got the other equipment for, I'd still come out ahead if I sold the 7000 and bought the 7100 body.  Thoughts?

On a side note, anyone have any experience with the factory refurbished bodies?  Looks like a 7100 refurbished is about $950.


----------



## BillM (Feb 11, 2014)

My D800 and D7100 are both factory refurb's. I've had the D800 for almost a year and over 30,000 shots without any issues. The D7100 I just got a few days ago but it's been great :thumbup:


----------



## goodguy (Feb 11, 2014)

D7000 is a wonderful camera, I owned it and didn't like it, I had a lemon.
No matter what I did my pictures always backed focused, I was so tired of it so eventually I got the D7100 and the different was so big, the sharpness of this camera is something that still marvels me even though I own this camera for few months now.
I made my choice and I cant be happier, I don't think I can recommend to you whether to upgrade or not but maybe my story will help you decide.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 11, 2014)

Well I can't speak to the autofocus system specifically since I don't own either a 7000 or a 7100 - I do know some of the early 7000's had some autofocus issues as GG mentioned.  One thing I will say is that I recently went from a D5100 to a D5200 myself, and when it comes to cropping images the 24 mp sensor makes a huge difference, and if you shoot any telephoto that alone would probably be worth upgrading to the 7100 for by itself.


----------



## sashbar (Feb 12, 2014)

Just bear in mind that the new D7200 is rumoured to come this Autumn. So probably the best option would be to shoot with your D7000 for several months and then decide whether to buy a new D7200 or a heavily discounted D7100.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 12, 2014)

A cheaper option may be a check up at a Nikon service center


----------



## TheLost (Feb 12, 2014)

The D7000 is a great camera.. but it also has a complex auto focus system that can cause you problems if you don't understand how it works.  You may want to read some of the guides that are around the web and lean how it 'thinks'.  I can almost guarantee its AF system is better then your "_old film equipment_".

http://www.pixelfinesse.com/_docs/D7000_AF_Explained.pdf

Your going to start a HUGE debate asking if you should upgrade from the D7000 to the D7100 

My answer is always..  If you have the money, do it.  If you don't, enjoy the D7000.  I upgraded from the D7000 to the D7100 for reasons most people don't care about (button placement, AF system, more pixels.. etc) and have been very happy.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 12, 2014)

A few months ago I had the same question.
In the end though, because I wanted more "studio" type situations I choose to ADD a d600 FullFrame camera.

I still have the d7000 and have never had a problem with it.  I spent alot of time learning about the AF system though, and continue to enjoy using it for my 
kids sports and field trips.

I still thought of upgrading to the 7100 but still won't do it. BUT with a d7200 and maybe some better buffer and higher end button setups I'd make that change.  If I cropped my photos alot I'd jump to the 7100.


----------



## Skelrad (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the input.  I'll keep chipping away at it and try to understand the ins and outs of the system before I pass any final judgments.  It may just be user error and I need some time to get used to how this system works.  If I'm still disappointed with it in a few months, then I'll consider upgrading, but you are all correct that I probably just need to give it a chance!


----------



## Jetmugg (Feb 14, 2014)

For reference purposes, I just bought a D7000 body (very lightly used) for $500.  I upgraded from a D40 to this D7000, which was a pretty significant upgrade.

If it were my money, and I'm not a professional photographer, I don't see that it would be worth the cost to upgrade from a D7000 to a D7100.  

For me, it was worth it to upgrade from the D40 to the D7000 because it was a pretty big step forward.  Not nearly as large of a step going from D7000 to D7100.

My 2 cents.
Steve.


----------



## MGRPhoto (Feb 14, 2014)

I consider the D7000 to be Nikon's version of Window ME. It was a half baked design with little effort put into it built to be an intermediate model until the D7100 was ready. They were most likely waiting on the sensor for the D7100 and just needed to shove a mid-range body out the door for some profit. I find it hard to put into words how much I hated my experience with the D7000. I returned it twice because I didn't think it could be as bad as it really was. I need to AF fine tune every single lens I own which I haven't had to do with any other Nikon camera. Terrible AF performance across the board. Poor image processing. I could on for days. I realize I'm in the minority with my hatred for this camera but I've used just about every Nikon body available and the D7000 was the only one I haven't loved. I have never used a D600 though. I don't own one but I've used a D7100 quite a bit and it's an amazing camera. It is what the D7000 should have been.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 14, 2014)

Trying to keep up with camera body upgrades is an endless task.  I use a D7000 and I am very happy with it.  If and when I upgrade it will be the D7200 or later.  The difference from 1 upgrade to the next is usually minuscule.


----------



## apvm (Feb 15, 2014)

For computer cpu, the general rule of thumb is to upgrade at least after 2-3 generations. So imo D7000-7100 is not really an essential upgrade due to lack of functions. I always believe a lens upgrade will benefit more. Wait for D7200 or D7300.

By the way, IMO, a D3100 with Tamron 17-50 F2.8 will trump a D5100 with 18-55 kit.


----------



## ruifo (Feb 15, 2014)

Wait for the D7200. See this topic:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon/351122-nikon-rumors-d7200-30-jan-2014-a.html


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 15, 2014)

Few studios I work for purchased 7000, and have mixed feelings.
If the camera is THAT bad and $ is the problem, look into used d700.
However, if you are limited by the lenses you own, contact Nikon and let them fix it. After 3 times they are highly likely will replace the body for brand new one.

Good luck


----------

